# wing commander steuerung



## Taares (23. März 2012)

hallo

hab mir das 'neue' wing commander runtergeladen. sieht ja nett aus, was ich nicht finde sind die einstellungen für maus/tastatur, nur joystick kalibrierung
weiss jemand wo ich diese einstellungen finde?

danke im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2012)

Was heißt "das neue" ? Ist das ein Vollpreisgame oder nur irgendein Fan-Projekt? Hab jetzt nicht mitbekommen, dass es eine neue Version gibt ^^


----------



## Taares (23. März 2012)

nicht bös sein 

Wing Commander Saga: Launch-Trailer zum Indie-Projekt jetzt hier im HD-Stream


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2012)

Ah, cool  also, ich vermute mal, dass die das noch nicht integrieren konnten - wenn es ansonsten in den Optionen nirgends zu finden ist. Da gibt es doch bestimmt auch ein offizielles Forum, wo die Frage ebenfalls gestellt wurde? ^^


*edit* ups, ich hab es falsch verstanden: ich dachte jetzt, dass Du Tastatureinstellungen finden konntest, aber Joystickfeatures nicht.


----------



## Tolwyn (23. März 2012)

Taares schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hab mir das 'neue' wing commander runtergeladen. sieht ja nett aus, was ich nicht finde sind die einstellungen für maus/tastatur, nur joystick kalibrierung
> weiss jemand wo ich diese einstellungen finde?
> ...



Die Tastaturkonfiguration lässt sich aus dem Spielmenü (F2) aus aufrufen. Wesentliche Tanstenkürzeln sind im Readme bereits aufgeführt.


----------

